# New additions



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

So yea since FF been down i know u been spending more time up in the SW section of adding stuff, so share!

Personally, aint really done much, got a pair of clowns over the weekend. Been saving for something real special, pics to come soon, and recently expanded my lake tanga. stock in the fishroom


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, I added a Green Toadstool frag, Red Moonlights, & more Zoanthids. Too busy to take pics yet.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i added a blue spot watchman goby, a nice shaped rock. a frogspawn frag, and im getting a really nice blasto rock, has about 4 different colonies of 5 polyps each. really nice ones, i wanna try to seperate them all.

oh and i moved my whole tank in about 6 hours, to my girlfriends house. and changed my sand bed to uber white. also got 4 nassarius snails too. i think thats it, here is a shot of the new set up, tell me what you think of the rock work. and i ditched the fuge. so my sump is much cleaner.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Watch your nitrates go up. and Up, and up without the fuge. While mine looks like crap it sits under the stand and hidden and does it's job both reducing nitrates and breeding pods for my dragonettes nicely.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i agree i finally added a dragonet scooter cuz i was grossed out by all the pods on my hands from just moving LR and cheato!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i dont think it was doing that much good, it was just breeding hair algae, and making my nitrates just as bad with all the gunk decomposing in it. this way i can keep it clean. and i dont have any serious pod eaters. so thats not that big of a deal, and even with them growing in the fuge, they couldnt get up to the display through the return pump. i might at another fuge later. but just not inline with my sump.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> and i dont have any serious pod eaters. so thats not that big of a deal, and even with them growing in the fuge, they couldnt get up to the display through the return pump.


This is where you are wrong my friend. Plenty make it through the pump alive. Many more are chopped up. Both are good food for many fish and inverts and not just dragonets.

Shame on you for not knowing this already.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i also got this today!!










if you can guess it, ill send it to you.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

its either a brain or clownfish


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> its either a brain or clownfish


no, sorry, and you only get one guess, and if anyone else that wants a shot, needs to hurry, cause im about to take a shot of it out of the bag.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ah too late... here, its a blastomussa wellsi

well actually its 4 different ones, all on one rock, here is a crumby pic, ill get better ones soon.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I wanna join in the fun. This is what I got while the forum was down....










Ok, here's the deal. I actually got a 55 gallon tank, however it was so nasty that I reset up in a 29 gallon. I hauled this back from El Paso, which is about 2 1/2 hrs away from where I live (actually in another state). Anyways, when I got to his house, everything was covered in algae and it was the worst looking marine tank I've ever laid my eyes on. There were 3 fish however 2 of the 3 didn't make it and I have been left with a wonderful engineer goby.

I have since added 3 blue leg hermits and 4 snails to help with the algae issue, does any one have any suggestions as to what else I can add to such a small tank? I would like a brittle star and 2 blue-green chromis. Does anyone see any problems with this?

Here's one of the tiny crabs that I added...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm well it's coming along! think need a lil more liverock! 

LD! blastos are sweet i had them red ones before might have to look into getting some more, you get them online?? Share your secrets!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Do I have too much live rock in there? I thought the more the better. There were more pieces but I just couldn't fit them all in. *LOL*


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wildtiger said:


> Do I have too much live rock in there? I thought the more the better. There were more pieces but I just couldn't fit them all in. *LOL*


i think you rock looks great to me, and your right the more the better. i would add a couple shrimp, those should help clean everything. for algae, you really cant beat a couple turbo's and a lawnmower blenny, both would be ok in a 29. are you doing corals?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Hmm well it's coming along! think need a lil more liverock!
> 
> LD! blastos are sweet i had them red ones before might have to look into getting some more, you get them online?? Share your secrets!


the only secret i have is i made pals with a lfs, getting them to order what i want. they happened to have that. so i grabbed it, if it gets larger, you know im happy to frag.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> i think you rock looks great to me, and your right the more the better. i would add a couple shrimp, those should help clean everything. for algae, you really cant beat a couple turbo's and a lawnmower blenny, both would be ok in a 29. are you doing corals?


I've been told shrimp wouldn't be a good idea since the big guy (engineer goby) is likely to eat them. I do have 1 turbo and 3 other snails I have no idea what they are though. I also have 3 little blue leg hermits. I would love to eventually get into corals but right now I don't have the proper lighting and to be honest I'm not sure I can afford the proper lighting. The engineer is big, he's full grown at 12" so I'm really worried about over stocking since this is my first tank and I really don't want to have water quality issues so soon into this. But would love some more suggestions as to what else I could get away with adding.


----------

